# 3D House Design App for OS X?



## Urban_Legend (May 29, 2003)

Hello,

I was wondering if there was a 3D House Design application for Mac OS X? One that also allows for landscaping, walk through the place etc...

I see quite a few apps like that for Windows, but I haven't come across any for the Mac. Do I need to actually invest in some expensive 3D app only to do the above?


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I don't really know much about the kinds of software packages you pick up at Bestbuy for that kind of thing because I use professional 3D design packages. But one cool little piece of software is called SketchUp (www.sketchup.com) It's really easy to use and you can do some really nice sketch type effects......or more lower end renderings. It's cheap by Pro standards but might be a bit over the top for fun stuff....I think it's about $US 400
You can download a fully working demo and that last forvever.

After that I use something called FormZ ($3000) and now a crappy piece of software called Strata Pro ($1000)

both would probably be a bit too advanced.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

SketchUp was something I was going to suggest as well. Honestly, there probably isn't many applications specifically made for home/yard design. I did a quick Google search and found this:

http://www.theliquidateher.com/dyohsuite-macintosh.html

It might be exactly what you are looking for, however the graphics are somewhat... er... you know.


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

There's also Design Workshop Lite for OS 9 or Classic. 
Then there is Microspot Interiors , I haven't played around with this one much, their free version gives you very limited furnishings.


----------



## Mantat (Aug 22, 2003)

My vote goes to SketchUp. Its awesome, I made my whole loft with it in less than 4 days and after showing it to some friends in the construction industry, they bought it right away.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

SketchUp


----------

